# SMOK Novo 2 1.4Ohm pods



## Pietsweis (10/2/20)

I am in Cape town and have phoned pretty much all the suppliers in the city with regard to availability of the Novo 2 Pods. It seems like no one has these things in stock.

I am specifically looking for 1.4 Ohm pods and even online I am struggling to find. The only option currently is ordering online from the US... 
Looks like there is a serious gap in the market for a reliable source of replacements.


----------



## adriaanh (11/2/20)

Have you tried the below

https://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-novo-2-dc-1.4ohm-mtl-3-pack.html


----------

